# How many days should I wait?



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi All

  I'm now on day 13 of so called 2ww,I was told from my local NHS to take a test after 3weeks?I was given an Information leaflet on what iui involves & what I have to do,it just says that if AF has not arrived 3 weeks after the HGC injection to do a pregnancy test!! 
Maybe I'm wrong for doing this,but I thought I would test on sunday which would make it day 16( if I make it that far,not had good signs today)if I leave it to what the leaflet tells me I'm looking at day 19!! (sorry not to good on the computer)

Can anyone please tell me if this sounds right?? 

  Thank you 

  Francine xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Fracine
Its seems we are all given different info as most girls do 2 weeks but I was told 16 days and did double check this (although ended up doing it day 14 but would not recommend and got a bfn)  If you can hold out for a few more days I would and go for the Sunday.  Can you check with the clinic?? I think by saying three weeks if it was a BFP then you would not have to wait so long for the scan but I am not sure.  It is hard and I know you are desparate to know but if its a bfn you will get down and if its a bfp you will only have to test again.  Although I  know its all easier said than done and one cannot think about anything else.
hope this helps, just wanted to say thinking of you and hope this helps.
take care
susie


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Susie 

  Thank you,I think i will ring the clinic tomorrow!!  

  Francine xxx


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Francine

I was told to test on day 16 as well if that helps

A bit upset today as have just been told that two friends (who have been trying for a few months) are both pregnant - am really happy for them but also feel v frustrated, upset, etc   as it takes us so long

Anyhoo, must be positive and will def get a BFP in 2 weeks time !  

all the best gals

frani


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Francine

I was also told to test on day 16.  Although I'm going to test a day early as its our works do on the actual test date and I'd rather not test then.  I spoke to the clinic about this and they said it would be ok to test then.  So if you can hold out for Sunday then I'm sure that would be fine.   

Frani - sorry your upset, I know how hard it is when people announce pregnancies especially when they haven't really been trying for very long  

     to all of you.

Jane xx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Frani 

        I Know how you feel,this year 3 friends that came to our wedding have had Baby's in the last 2 months!!!! & 1 due in January.Mind you 1 was an ivf Baby 1st time so that was great news! so keep strong Frani we WILL get there.

        Thank you Jane I'm going to test on sunday,when is your test day?

                         

                Take care  Francine xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Francine, Franni and Jane
Well girls good luck for the rest of your 2ww, funny how we were all told 16 days and yet lots of other people were told 2 weeks.
I will be thinking of you all on Sunday ?
It was a week ago that I tested early and got a bfn and it ruined the weekend so if you can hold out - do girls.
Will have my fingers crossed for you.
Re the pregnancy envy, its quite normal and natural but you don't want their baby you want your own.
I met up with my NCT group that I went to evening classes with this afternoon and two of them have three children ( one of who had a m/c before me and tried for a year with no success!)
anyway good luck again   
take care
susie


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi girls.

I had IUI on 11th. had a bit of spotting on day 9 po.  nothing since except killer cramps.  took a test today (officially 13 days po).  sadly BFN.  don't want tobelieve it, but feel it's unlikely that if i retest it will be what i want.  i would recommend waiting till day 16, as then you can be sure of your result.

good luck to all

ginny xxx


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ginny,

So sorry to hear your news   - try and keep you spirits up. Are you going to be trying again?

We had our basting on Tues and no symptons at all so far but I rarely get any for my AF anyway - am feeling a bit down anyway as went to visiti a friend last night with their 2 week old and keep thinking it will never happen for us.  But enough of the misery guts, we must all keep our "peckers up" as my DH says as life is only what you make it 

All the best 2WW gals

cheers
frani


----------

